# How much is my computer worth?



## orlandoboi13 (Oct 23, 2007)

I am looking at selling my Desktop to get a laptop, So I need to get an idea of what it's worth. The configuration is:

Dell Dimension 3000
17" Flat Screen Monitor
Windows XP-Home Edition
2.4Ghz Processor
1GB-Ram
CD/DVD-Rom
DVD Burner
USB Optical Mouse
Dell Speakers
Dell Keyboard


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

~$200 is what i am thinkng it is very out of date....though you should look on ebay and see what simaler systems are selling for.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I absolutely HATE Dell, but I'd give you $400 for the whole lot of it.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> I absolutely HATE Dell, but I'd give you $400 for the whole lot of it.


"$400"!!??, are you nuts?

A couple of weeks ago, Dell had a dual core processor computer for *$389, and that was for a new one*.

I'd say your system is worth $120, partially because it's outdated, but mainly due to the fact that it's USED. It can break down anytime.

*Intel Pentium Dual-Core E2160 (1.80GHz*, 1MB L2 Cache, 800FSB)
Genuine Windows XP Home or Windows Vista Home Basic
*Dell 19 inch Widescreen *E198WFP Analog Flat Panel Monitor
*1GB Dual Channel *DDR2 SDRAM 667MHz - 2DIMMs
80GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache
Single Drive: 16X DVD-ROM Drive
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100
Integrated 7.1 Channel Audio
1 Year Limited Hardware Warranty with Next Business Day On-Site Service

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=612218


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Dells are worthless, but I also consider what can be salvaged and I value it at about $400.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

In this area, I would guess that it might bring around $200 to $250.


----------



## ilovezara09 (Jul 26, 2009)

hi theree i am wanting to sell my desktop computerr bu dont have an idea of how much its worth so hoping u guys can help,oh and this computer just had a brand new motherborad thanks..

specs..

ITWIN S9200
windows xp professional service pack 3
Intel R Pentuin R D CPU 2.80GHz - 2.79GHz
1.50GB of Ram
80G Sata Hardriver & 160 Spare HD
DVD/CD Drive
DVD Burner
built in Lcd Screen & Speakers
Hp KeyBoard

Video Component..
nVidia GeForce 6200 LE/TC 64MB (256MB Total) VGA + TV-Out

8 in 1 Gigabyte GO-C81LA CardReader/Writer

Multi Media Components 

TV-7131/FM Hybrid TV Tuner


thanks aboout it i finkkk
thankssss


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd say about $200 - $250, mainly because it's used and only has a single core processor. The monitor and Windows XP makes up most of that money. Nowadays, you can purchase a new dual core system for about $350.


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

the monitor itself is probably around 100 bucks...I'd say no more than 300 bucks for the whole thing.


----------



## xboxroxmysox (Jan 14, 2010)

Figured I'd piggy back this post instead of making a new one of the same topic..

I'm wanting to sell my computer to help for funds towards a new Macbook Pro. So I was wondering if anyone could tell me a good estimate of what my computer might be worth. I've had the computer since September of 2007 and it has little wear and tear. The only thing i see is a small scratch on the side of the tower where I apparently scuffed it on something. I still have the factory reset disks and the original box (not expecting that to really raise the price lol). Ok here are the specifications for the tower:

*Acer Aspire T180
*AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3800+
*Genuine Windows Vista Home Basic
*4gb(4 1gb sticks) of DDR2 RAM (I think.. can't remember but it's good)
*160GB SATA hard drive, 7200 RPM
*Double-layer DVD-Dual drive (DVD+/-RW)
*NVIDIA GeForce 6100 and nForce 405 MCP integrated graphics solution
*56k modem
*PS/2 style keyboard
*Wireless Mouse (microsoft brand with software)
USB speakers

Here are the specifications for the LCD Monitor

*17" TFT LCD
*1280x1024 native resolution
*500:1 Contrast Ratio
*140 degrees viewing anle
*140degrees vertical viewing angle
*VGA signal connector
*270 cd/m(squared) brightness
*8ms response time
*Internal power adapter
*Black color

That's it.. I'm sorry if it's too in depth. I'm hoping maybe $250 but who knows


----------



## Flying Jester (Jan 14, 2010)

orlandoboi13 said:


> I am looking at selling my Desktop to get a laptop, So I need to get an idea of what it's worth. The configuration is:
> 
> Dell Dimension 3000
> 17" Flat Screen Monitor
> ...


I get people giving me computers like this for free all the time, but you could probably get fifty bucks for it. Not because it's used, but because it would only be useful for surfing the web and doing real work. You would do best to sell the speakers and mouse + keyboard for ten bucks apiece, and the the monitor for about seventy five, and the desktop for fifty. That would be your best value.


----------



## ideaz77 (Jan 26, 2010)

there is a website called www.GadgetValue.com 

That can tell you the approximate market value of your computer


----------



## Shobzey (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I have an Alienware Aurora from (I think 03/04). The spec i got from the DXdiag was:

It's processor is Intel[R] Pentium[R] 4 CPU 2.80GHz (2 cPUs) ~2.8GHz
Memory 510MB RAM
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra
128mb memory
Don't think it has a DVD burner..
Has a Compaq 5500 CRT monitor and an Alienware mouse and keyboard
It has red Neon lights built in and is a black tower case..

I'm hoping to sell this Laptop via Ebay but don't know what sort of price to expect for it. I assume the price will be very low  I paid £1,800 for it back in the day.
Look forward to hearing from you guys  thanks in advance.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Shobzey said:


> Hey guys, I have an Alienware Aurora from (I think 03/04). The spec i got from the DXdiag was:
> 
> It's processor is Intel[R] Pentium[R] 4 CPU 2.80GHz (2 cPUs) ~2.8GHz
> Memory 510MB RAM
> ...


Since it's a Pentium 4, it has one CPU not two. Hyperthreading makes it seem like there's two CPUs. A month ago, I basically had the same setup, but mine was a 2.6ghz, same video card, 2gb of ram, I kept the monitor LCD, and I "paid" someone $20 to recycle it. Even if you did manage to sell it, the S/H cost would probably exceed the price someone is willing to pay for it. I don't think anyone would want a slow, single core computer that's 5 years old and could break down at any time.


----------



## PolakLukasz1999 (May 15, 2010)

Windows 7 Ultimate

Copyright 2009 

Intel Core 2 CPU

2.00 GB Ram

64-Bit Operation System

Nvidia GeForce GT 1 GB DDR2

1.8 GHz

Paid 1,000.00 To 1,600.00


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Computers are like a new car, as soon as you drive it off the dealer's lot it looses half its value.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PolakLukasz1999 said:


> Windows 7 Ultimate
> 
> Copyright 2009
> 
> ...


If this is a OEM OC, perhaps $150 to $200. 
If it's custom built we would have to know the brand names of the components but the value wouldn't be much more.


----------



## ramblerblake (May 27, 2010)

I was wondering how much my computer was worth too.
Heres the specs:

Apevia X-Supra S Type
4 GB DDR2 RAM
500GB HDD
1GB Video Card with 2 DVI ports with VGA adapters and 1 S video port
AMD Athlon II x4 2.6GHz
600W PSU

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## G_Mach234 (Mar 3, 2007)

For the 'craic', i know what i paid for this, and im not selling it anytime soon but, givus ye're estimate 

dell sp2309w 23" monitor

quad core Q6600
w7 prof, 64-bit

asus p5q-e mobo
4GB ram

gtx 280 gpu

corsair 750 watt psu


----------

